# SD Turtle and Tortoise expo



## mobtech (Jul 18, 2011)

It was a little small, but there were a few awesome tortoises.
Sulcata and I.





Aldabra and a Galapagos.


----------



## Angi (Jul 18, 2011)

I saw thoughs torts Even talked to the girl.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice pictures sir.


----------



## Sulcatifornia (Jul 19, 2011)

I can add to this


----------



## Lilithlee (Jul 19, 2011)

I live in the wrong state, we never had any good expo here.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 19, 2011)

Does the shell look funny, in the first picture sulcatifornia posted?


----------



## Sulcatifornia (Jul 19, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Does the shell look funny, in the first picture sulcatifornia posted?



Yes it had MBD.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 19, 2011)

Sulcatifornia said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > Does the shell look funny, in the first picture sulcatifornia posted?
> ...


Ok I was just wondering if it was the shell or the angle of the photo, thank you.


----------



## mobtech (Jul 20, 2011)

I talked to the young lady. She said that her family had acquired her when the Galapagos was about a year old and it had already been deformed. The tortoise seemed to be happy and functioning well though.


----------

